
Basic Income Is the Worst Response to Automation - jnordwick
http://www.realclearfuture.com/articles/2016/08/15/basic_income_worst_response_to_automation_111934.html
======
taxicabjesus
The economy needs _something_ to balance the effects of trickle-down
economics, which doesn't actually trickle very far.

I realized years ago that the taxi fares paid for by the state government is a
form of trickle-up. (The state governments spend a fortune on taxi rides to
get people to their Medicaid appointments...) There is no lasting benefit to
society for showering cash on the medical-industrial complex. So I was taking
advantage of a make-work program... The Medicaid patients were always hopeful
that the next Doctor might have an idea to alleviate their suffering, but the
Complex doesn't work like that.

The problem is that it takes money to make money, and there are hordes of
people at the bottom of the economy's dogpile that have little chance of
working their way up.

